# Wann verwendet ihr was? LSS, NH-Trenner, Neozed-Element



## MRT (23 September 2009)

Hi!

Wollt eigentlich mal wissen, wann ihr was verwendet, wann z.b: Leitungschutzschalter, NH-Trenner, Neozed-Sicherungs-Element?

Denn z.B.: im kleinen Ampere Bereich ist der LSS von der Baugröße doch viel kleiner als ein NH-Trenner.

z.B.: Hab ich schon gesehen, NH-Trenner mit 2A Sicherung, hier wäre es vom Platz her doch ein LSS schon eher vom Vorteil.


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2009)

Alles eine Frage der Anforderungen.

Abhängig von Querschnitten, Schaltvermögen / max. Kurzschlußstrom, Auslösestrom, Auslösecharakteristik.

Wahrscheinlich kannst du um deine Frage zu beantworten einen halben Roman schreiben.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## MRT (23 September 2009)

Ja, wahrscheinlich.




> Abhängig von Querschnitten, Schaltvermögen / max. Kurzschlußstrom, Auslösestrom, Auslösecharakteristik.


Ich dachte mir schon, dass es sich hauptsächlich um diese Dinge drehen wird.


----------

